# water dripping from coils



## mknjescwell

i recently installed a split system goodman 3 ton for a friend. water is dripping off the coils instead of clinging to the fins and running into the drain pan i cleaned the coils to remove any oil from the manufacturing process the drain line is clear and the system is level any suggestions? oh yeah the system cools fine

The system is level it is a slant coil studmount ,water is dripping into the drain pan as well as off the face of the coils onto the bottom of the airhandler.


----------



## artco

Is the water dripping into the drain pan?

Are you looking at the dripping with the access panel off?


----------



## Archie79

I'm asumming you talking about the evaporator coil? Have you checked to see if the coil is level?


----------



## refermadness

could be too much air flow or maybe coil is in backwards, or neg pressure holding water in coil. or all of the above.


----------



## mknjescwell

i edited my post for the missed info still banging my head against the wall!!!!


----------



## refermadness

`too much air flow slow the fan speed and see what happens


----------



## mknjescwell

*refermadness*

im a novice, but doesnt the airhandler switch speeds from low to high to move the cooler heavier air. i thought they were on low for heat only. also upon further investigation goodman has had this problem multiple times because they have manufactured a drip shield to divert the water but i still wanna know what causes this because i have never had this problem also does anyone else still ship an r-22 airhandler besides goodman? and why didint the unit ship with the shield?


----------



## refermadness

Probably because it was sitting on a shelf for two years. When you have a problem that you are having problems fixing its time to do some experimenting. Is this a slab coil or A coil? did you pipe your condensate drain correctly? Positive or negative pressure will cause improper draining. Thats probably your problem, improper drain configuration.


----------



## refermadness

oh slant coil okay


----------

